# Best Handling Fish?



## Sdaji (Jan 2, 2007)

Which fish handle best? Most of them flap around too much when I hold them, but I have a Koi which just sits there or moves slowly and gently, he is so friendly and just loves people and being held. When he has had enough he lets me know by flapping around a little bit, which usually happens when his skin starts to dry out too much, but until then he is very sociable. Is this typical of Koi? What about regular goldfish? Mine hate people so much, it's very sad. My Guppies handle well, but they're too small and boring.

Which fish species typically love people and to be handled?






.....I'm not worried about being burned, but take a moment to think before flaming.


----------



## Miffy (Jan 2, 2007)

Are any fish supposed to be handled?


----------



## mitchdiamond (Jan 2, 2007)

My Oscar lets me pat him


----------



## bredli84 (Jan 2, 2007)

Miffy said:


> Are any fish supposed to be handled?



i have a sneaking suspicion that thats his point


----------



## cyclamen (Jan 2, 2007)

my goldfish are pretty friendly. i have found the bigger they get the more inclinded they are to sit still in my hands.


----------



## Benan (Jan 2, 2007)

umm.. I dont think its good to handle a fish :S 

the stuff on our skin burns their scales dont it? ( my teacher told me that )

I think miffy is right, no fish should be handled, fish are things that swim in their own pee and stuff.. their also food 

ofcourse unless you agree with Bruce from finding nemo.. FISH ARE FRIENDS NOT FOOD ! 

​


----------



## bug_collector (Jan 2, 2007)

i think its the ornamental fish, like the pearlscales, koi, fantails ect that let u handle them more because there generally alot more calm and slow ect. all my ornamentals are way friendlier than comets or other fish.


----------



## Benan (Jan 2, 2007)

My friends oscar used to suck your fingers ​


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 2, 2007)

...not quite the response I expected (hello bredli84  ) but I'll go with it...

Why isn't it good to handle a fish? If I wash my hands first and keep them wet while handling, it doesn't do them any physical harm. Some fish don't like to be handled, it obviously upsets them because they flap around and try to escape, but I know that the ones which sit still are enjoying it or they'd be trying to escape. They really do love people and they're the only ones I handle. When they try to get away I know they've had enough and put them back into the water.


----------



## gaara (Jan 2, 2007)

One of my axolotls likes to swim up onto my palm when i put it in the water, or up my arm if I put enough in.


----------



## Benan (Jan 2, 2007)

My gold fish used to freak out when ever i went near it, but it was the longest gold fish i kept, nearly 2 years it lived, was heart break to flush it down the toilet.. 

He's name was, Mr. Cesil ​


----------



## cougar (Jan 2, 2007)

*The pleco*

pleco's can live out of water for upto 4 - 6 hrs and have been around as long as crocs its an armoured looking fish with scales that feel hard head to tail but cut like razors tail to head(running your finger accross the scales i mean) retail about 90 bucks each and feed on plants can grow to 1ft if you have a big enough tank and are easy to handle but they dont do tricks on comd, its said "if you kill a pleco stop keeping fish"


----------



## cris (Jan 2, 2007)

I like to freehandle stone fish to impress ppl and feel big.


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow! Four to six hours! You could have very long cuddle sessions with a Pleco! Are they friendly? Do they love people?


----------



## Benan (Jan 2, 2007)

One ugly fish :\​


----------



## BIGBLUE (Jan 2, 2007)

Clown triggerfish like to be handled, they will swin onto your hand when placed into the tank


----------



## MickeyB (Jan 2, 2007)

I have big african cichlids (over 30cm long) that dont mind a pat now and then and will eat out of my hand, but generally I like to leave them alone because I don't think it's fair to cause undue stress to any animal. They also pack a hell of a bite. :shock: 

I think taking them out of the water wouldn't be a very nice feeling for any fish to endure, whether they're sitting still or not. It'd kind of be like forcing your head under water until you started flopping around for air.

Each to their own though, you're doing it so you obviously don't have a problem with it.  And it's going to be interesting to see just how many people actually do handle their fish regularly.


----------



## Benan (Jan 2, 2007)

What about them walking fish, can they get out and walk around?​


----------



## Ramsayi (Jan 2, 2007)

Apparently with koi UV brings out their colours really well.Taking them out of the water is the only way they can get a dose of it too as UV doesnt travel through water very well.


----------



## cris (Jan 2, 2007)

Sleepy cod and eels can become tame, the sleepy cod is like the bearded dragon of the fish world, the eel is like the snake of the fish world.


----------



## wardy (Jan 2, 2007)

Benan said:


> My friends oscar used to suck your fingers ​



haha lol thats lucky i i was hand feeding my oscar blood worm ball things and the dam thing nearly took my finger off..


----------



## Benan (Jan 2, 2007)

cris said:


> Sleepy cod and eels can become tame, the sleepy cod is like the bearded dragon of the fish world, the eel is like the snake of the fish world.



Lol makes sense.




wardy said:


> haha lol thats lucky i i was hand feeding my oscar blood worm ball things and the dam thing nearly took my finger off..



LOL yeah their crazy, mine mates use to ram the glass too


----------



## Magpie (Jan 2, 2007)

Sdaji, do you know nothing! You should not be handling fish, if you want something to hold and pat - get an octopus or an eel!!!!


----------



## Benan (Jan 2, 2007)

Magpie said:


> Sdaji, do you know nothing! You should not be handling fish, if you want something to hold and pat - get an octopus or an eel!!!!



Now now, no need to have that attitude.. He/she was curious


----------



## slim6y (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey - I used to swim with my goldfish! I used to put my diving mask on and stand on a chair and dunk my head in the water... they used to come up and attack me - can't tell if they liked it or wanted to kill me - I gues it was the latter - but I would laugh anyway... They were fat big healthy goldfish - about the size of my hand... They would always eat out of my hand too...

Of course tickling trout (illegal in NZ) was still common practice... But I hear it rubs of their slimey protection layer and causes serious ales... So i don't do it...

And of course my pet Giant Gourami - I used to take it put of his tank and sit it on my lap and watch movies... He was scared of Deep Blue - go figure... think the fright killed him... Oh well...


----------



## Benan (Jan 2, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Hey - I used to swim with my goldfish! I used to put my diving mask on and stand on a chair and dunk my head in the water... they used to come up and attack me - can't tell if they liked it or wanted to kill me - I gues it was the latter - but I would laugh anyway... They were fat big healthy goldfish - about the size of my hand... They would always eat out of my hand too...
> 
> Of course tickling trout (illegal in NZ) was still common practice... But I hear it rubs of their slimey protection layer and causes serious ales... So i don't do it...
> 
> And of course my pet Giant Gourami - I used to take it put of his tank and sit it on my lap and watch movies... He was scared of Deep Blue - go figure... think the fright killed him... Oh well...



LOL thats so cool, whats a Gourami? how'd it breath out of the water?


----------



## Simple (Jan 2, 2007)

Apparently sharks like hand. Not so sure about handling though.


----------



## slim6y (Jan 2, 2007)

Ramsayi said:


> Apparently with koi UV brings out their colours really well.Taking them out of the water is the only way they can get a dose of it too as UV doesnt travel through water very well.



Sorry - I couldn't let this one go - UV travels perfectly through water - hence why we have underwater plants... UV won't travel through glass though... 

If UV didn't travel through water then why would they use UV Water Purifiers - kills all the greeblies 

Anyhow... Just so ya know - wouldn't want the world to think that you couldn't get sunburnt while in water - cause ya can!

But you can't get sunburnt while driving in your car with your windows up! Good bit of useless info - or helpful for some maybe?


----------



## Benan (Jan 2, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Sorry - I couldn't let this one go - UV travels perfectly through water - hence why we have underwater plants... UV won't travel through glass though...
> 
> If UV didn't travel through water then why would they use UV Water Purifiers - kills all the greeblies
> 
> ...



Lol you get sunburnt worse whilst in water


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Jan 2, 2007)

My boyfriends two large oscars are tame, you can hand feed them and they come up for a pat.


----------



## slim6y (Jan 2, 2007)

Benan said:


> LOL thats so cool, whats a Gourami? how'd it breath out of the water?


They're a very cool fish - but unfortunately I was joking about the giant gourami.. but not about the goldfish....

The giant gourami grow about 45 - 60 cm (I think) and live happily in a 6 foot tank. They eat vegetables (corn, lettuce, cucumber type things) and are extremely friendly - perhaps to their detriment... They often breath air - but only for short periods of time.. they will not like handling though... especially to watch movies...

Even with my goldfish, if I wanted to go fishing, and had all my tackle - I would cover their tank so I could get past them without them seeing what I was doing... I swear if they could have got out they would have killed me (you could see them plotting against me all the time - and the way they rushed up to my head to peck at me... hmmmmmm)


----------



## Ramsayi (Jan 2, 2007)

Bah who are you guys to correct me!!!!!! 
I have been keeping 1.1.0 Koi for 2 weeks


----------



## hornet (Jan 2, 2007)

my barramundi used to let me pat it, they will also eat from your hands, beaut fish


----------



## pogona vitticeps (Jan 2, 2007)

bredli84 said:


> i have a sneaking suspicion that thats his point


 
typical sdaji! 

funny guy.


----------



## slim6y (Jan 2, 2007)

Benan said:


> Lol you get sunburnt worse whilst in water



That was my point exactly... people often think they're well protected in the confines of their swimming pool.. but lurking beneath them is more UV ready to pounce hehe... Actually - i would suggest it's no worse in water than out - but because people think they're protected, they get worse and more complacent... and think they got sunburnt from the time they got out of the pool (or sea) to the time they got dried and put sunblock on 

Didn't these people study atmospheric thermodynamics and electromagnetic theory or something???


----------



## pogona vitticeps (Jan 2, 2007)

Magpie said:


> Sdaji, do you know nothing! You should not be handling fish, if you want something to hold and pat - get an octopus or an eel!!!!


 
*cough electric cough ray cough* ok, im alright


----------



## pogona vitticeps (Jan 2, 2007)

Benan said:


> LOL thats so cool, whats a Gourami? how'd it breath out of the water?


 
a gourami is a cool oriental fish, they cannot breathe out of water, he is joking


----------



## Tatelina (Jan 2, 2007)

Um... I don't know what you were trying to get at Sdaji...but I'll put my 2cents worth into the 'I don't think you should handle fish' box.
You know how you feel like your lungs are going to burst when you stay under water too long and you're suffocating? I believe that's how fish feel out of the water. And if your holding your fish whilst still submerged, your koi probably isn't fliaing to get away because it takes a while to realise that it's being handled. But hey whatever...


----------



## slim6y (Jan 2, 2007)

pogona vitticeps said:


> *cough electric cough ray cough* ok, im alright



Hey - true story... A couple of mates were fishing in their tinny and one accidentally hooked an electric ray - but he didn't know what it was... He grabbed the nylon (a reasonable conductor) and litterally threw the fish - which unfortunately landed on the tiny and produced several shocks before they finally got it off the boat... 

He said it was worse than an electric fence and he ached for days! 

There were plenty of them in lyttelton harbour where I used to live - they're quite cute... But I never touched one!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 2, 2007)

i have a mudskipper on my shoulder as i type this post


----------



## slim6y (Jan 2, 2007)

pogona vitticeps said:


> a gourami is a cool oriental fish, they cannot breathe out of water, he is joking



They do tend to come up for air quite a lot tho... I never owned one... I had small kissing gourami's - but the giant gourami was much nicer - but it always came up and took large gulps of air then submerged itself and blew bubbles out... (air bubbles for those thinking otherwise).

I asked if it was a problem with the fish and they said it was what they do naturally... So I believed them - I believe everything anyone says...


----------



## cris (Jan 2, 2007)

hornet said:


> my barramundi used to let me pat it, they will also eat from your hands, beaut fish



IMO barra are one of the most peacefull fish around, well unless your a fish about 80% its size or smaller :lol:


----------



## slim6y (Jan 2, 2007)

Here - note the part "Capable of breathing moist air" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giant_gourami

So it would make a great handling fish hehe... There's ya answer 

So I wasn't joking you see - and the people who told me this were also being truthful!


----------



## grimbeny (Jan 2, 2007)

Seriously those plecos are absolutly insane. They are the hardiest things in the world. I had one in the water at the bottom of my frog tank and didnt do anything to make it happy for at least 2 years and it lived on. I would only ever see it when the whole tank was cleaned out but yea. They are hardy.


----------



## Ramsayi (Jan 2, 2007)

slim6y said:


> They do tend to come up for air quite a lot tho... I never owned one... I had small kissing gourami's - but the giant gourami was much nicer - but it always came up and took large gulps of air then submerged itself and blew bubbles out... (air bubbles for those thinking otherwise).
> 
> I asked if it was a problem with the fish and they said it was what they do naturally... So I believed them - I believe everything anyone says...



You didnt believe me!!!!


----------



## hornet (Jan 2, 2007)

mine was around 20-30cm and it was so tame


----------



## slim6y (Jan 2, 2007)

Ramsayi said:


> You didnt believe me!!!!



OK - Anything but what Ramsayi says - this is a good point


----------



## mitchdiamond (Jan 2, 2007)

From what i have red Gourami have the labyrinth organ which helps it do somethin with air.


----------



## RIXI (Jan 2, 2007)

firstly:shock: !!!

i wouldnt take pet fish out of water full stop!. cos i wouldnt like to be taken out of a oxygen rich atmosphere? 
and for the purpose of fish being able to handle 4-6 hrs out of water is based on a servival fact not a fact so u can fonndle/pat ur fishes scales?


----------



## hornet (Jan 2, 2007)

also, my sleep cod was a good handler, could hold him underwater, he was so gentle, i miss him


----------



## chrisek (Jan 2, 2007)

Volitan lionfish luv a cuddle........


----------



## junglecarpet (Jan 2, 2007)

If you get Saltwater fish, I find that having an eel is great, when you feed them, they love to wrap around your fingers and slither in and around them

Or if you are game, I used to have a black volitan that used to let me handle it, just have to be careful of the poisonous spikes 

Ahahaha Chrisek I just read your post 
As long as you are careful they dont mind!


----------



## chrisek (Jan 2, 2007)

lol.. I used to have a volitan and an eel good value. Frogfish - Handfish are pretty funny to.


----------



## pythonlover (Jan 2, 2007)

barracudas are excellent handlers they even look firendly


----------



## Splitmore (Jan 2, 2007)

I don't think anyone has picked up on Sdaji's point so if I may run with it.
The general concesus is that fish don't like, and shouldn't be handled. We have no way of knowing for sure but common sense would say that fish don't crave human attention. Why then do people get a reptile that they think will be more than happy to be constantly mauled by dozens of sets of hands? There is no way in this world I'll ever accept that a reptile 'likes' being handed. Many, if not most will tolerate it in small doses but they certainly don't need or desire any form of human interaction. The people that get a reptile solely for the purpose of having an animal they can hold/pet/cuddle/sleep with etc really should look at some other type of pet.


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Jan 2, 2007)

What do you keep Splitmore?


----------



## munkee (Jan 2, 2007)

Damm you Sdaji with your stressing of the animals. First cruelty to pot plants and now this!!!! Just because your fish don't appear to dislike the handling doesn't mean they enjoy it!!!!

You are a discredit to keeping animals!!

ps. you have been away far too long


----------



## Greebo (Jan 2, 2007)

I think this one may have gone "straight through to the keeper" on a couple of members.


----------



## Magpie (Jan 2, 2007)

Splitmore said:


> I don't think anyone has picked up on Sdaji's point so if I may run with it.


 

Really? I thought I picked it up rather well hence my reply in the vein of "If you want something to handle get a bluey or a beardie "


----------



## Splitmore (Jan 2, 2007)

I keep, and have kept lots of pythons, elapids and lizards. Mine get handled at cleaning time and for the odd check up and thats it. They don't turn feral through lack of handling and all seem very happy and healthy. My first post might seem at bit abrupt, there is certainly nothing wrong with a certain amout of handling but some people do take it to the extreme. I love it when some says they have a snappy snake that tries to take their hand off every time they go to pick it up and the usual response is 'just keep handling it reguarly and it will calm down'. That snake is trying to tell you it doesn't want to be handled and wants to be left alone. In the literally hundreds of reptiles I've kept not a single one has ever shown signs of enjoying my company


----------



## cris (Jan 2, 2007)

Anyone kept bull sharks before?


----------



## munkee (Jan 2, 2007)

Can you handle the bull sharks?

They sound friendly....


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 2, 2007)

Atractosteus spatula , tiss an awsome fish (beats the plecko cause it can live 3 days otta water (thats a tone of patting!) and to top things off if ya have one you can play "my fish rulz your fish" and win , hehe

but really ya can pat em.. just have to stay away from the teeth end!!


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 2, 2007)

bull sharks = TONES OF WASTE!... mate had one in a 6000ish indoor pond and could only keep it for a month or so NO2 got way outta hand.. ERM NOT THATS IT LEAGAL TO KEEP EM! SO DONT KEEP EM!


----------



## junglecarpet (Jan 2, 2007)

chrisek said:


> lol.. I used to have a volitan and an eel good value. Frogfish - Handfish are pretty funny to.


 
Never had a frogfish before!

What sort of eel did you have?
I had a snowflake that was about 30cm long


----------



## Elfir (Jan 2, 2007)

when we were kids we used to throw small bull sharks in the swimming pool over winter when it wasnt chlorinated they used to live for a few weeks normally, the old man never saw the funny side of it though


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Jan 2, 2007)

Axolotyl's love to be handled and let out of their tanks for long walks along the beach...


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 2, 2007)

hahahahah


----------



## Jungletrans (Jan 2, 2007)

Blue Ringed Octopus like to be handled . Once .


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Jan 2, 2007)

Sting-Rays are harmless and like to be handled ...


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jan 2, 2007)

Adandiluvsmyreptiles said:


> Sting-Rays are harmless and like to be handled ...



I had been tempted to say it myself but hesitated


----------



## raptor (Jan 2, 2007)

Sdaji, I've had good results handling flake, but it seems to handle better in batter, the crumbed variety tends to fall from the fingers. Not such good results with the goldfish, but that may be 'cos they know they're going to visit the tree snakes.


----------



## Inkslinger (Jan 2, 2007)

I believe that [SIZE=-1]Brassica napobrassica can be handled for extended periods with out any harm they are also quite an attractive yellow. 
Sdjai you should try them and not expensive at all in fact very easy to raise yourself.
[/SIZE]


----------



## urodacus_au (Jan 2, 2007)

*handling*

Amen splitmore!

Love your work Sdaji.
Jordan


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 2, 2007)

Stingrays actually are quite docile, I've done a bit of SCUBA diving and handled/played with quite a few (underwater). Before I started SCUBA diving I used to hunt them with a spear (for food), so I've interacted with them up close on good terms and bad. I've never met an aggressive one and my experiences aren't in the slightest bit unusual. You really have to upset a stingray in order to get it to attack you. Know anyone who built an empire harassing dangerous animals? (has it been long enough to say that or do we need to keep humouring the people who fell for the act for a bit longer?)

For the record, after a heartbreaking incident about six years ago I stopped hunting stingrays and since then have only been able to look at them as friends, although I don't deserve it after killing and eating so many!

The moderator who moved this thread really does seem to have missed the point. It was very much relevant in the General Herps area and a startlingly large number of people seem to need to learn the lesson. Condoning the handling of fish? Wow! :shock:


----------



## Parko (Jan 2, 2007)

I have handled various species of fish but have always used a hook to get them out.


----------



## Nephrurus (Jan 2, 2007)

All my interaction with sting rays consists of snorkelling with the enormous bull rays at various places on the NSW coast..... For such a huge, seemingly "menacing" animal, you have to work really hard to get them to move, let alone defend itself. 

And the movement of this thread? How rediculous. This is more relevent to the care of reptiles than half the threads in "general herps". 

-H


----------



## slim6y (Jan 2, 2007)

Agreed with both your comments on stingrays - other than the electric ray, i have had no issues with rays - I have only ever killed and eaten one (as a by catch) - it was a 40kg eagle ray caught under Auckland's Harbour Bridge.

Stingrays do not attack people - and I agree completely with Sdaji about a particular person who harrassed dangerous animals.

Most stingrays use their barbs to protect themselves against shark attacks - most fish leave them alone. 

Generally speaking stingrays will eat a variety of shellfish, crustaceans and fish... 

As far as the handling of herps goes... I'm not sure I see the point... surely it's an individual choice that goes with both the keeper and the type of snake.

I certainly agree that keeping snakes or any herps purely for handling is a little over the top - but they seem generally content with being handled - none would seem to ever 'want' to be handled... Just like my daughter never 'wanted' to eat - but it was a nescessity that allowed her to stay alive.... Generally handling of snakes isn't life or death... and surely they must get used to some form of handling...

Maybe I missed the point of this thread too... I don't know... im tired, on holiday and brain dead... 

I would still swim with my goldfish if they were here with me... but as they're not, I guess I won't... And I stand by the giant gourami as the best handling fish... even though I myself would never take a fish out of water... 

Well, good luck with this thread - it certainly attracted more attention that the 'snakes on a train' thread which you would only be dissapointed with....


----------



## warp81 (Jan 2, 2007)

as far as i know all gouramis have the ability to breath out of water for some time as they also have lungs that can take in O2


slim6y said:


> They do tend to come up for air quite a lot tho... I never owned one... I had small kissing gourami's - but the giant gourami was much nicer - but it always came up and took large gulps of air then submerged itself and blew bubbles out... (air bubbles for those thinking otherwise).
> 
> I asked if it was a problem with the fish and they said it was what they do naturally... So I believed them - I believe everything anyone says...


----------



## Tatelina (Jan 2, 2007)

Splitmore said:


> I don't think anyone has picked up on Sdaji's point so if I may run with it.
> The general concesus is that fish don't like, and shouldn't be handled. We have no way of knowing for sure but common sense would say that fish don't crave human attention. Why then do people get a reptile that they think will be more than happy to be constantly mauled by dozens of sets of hands? There is no way in this world I'll ever accept that a reptile 'likes' being handed. Many, if not most will tolerate it in small doses but they certainly don't need or desire any form of human interaction. The people that get a reptile solely for the purpose of having an animal they can hold/pet/cuddle/sleep with etc really should look at some other type of pet.



And yet how many people claim that they have had or heard of fish that 'enjoy being patted'.... I'm certain that atleast a few of these people aren't joking!

I disagree with you on the reptiles 'liking' being handled. With a familiar scent of its owner similar to the familiar scent of its territory, and a source of warmth and exploration, surely a percentage (yet however small) of snakes would in some queer way 'enjoy' being handled.



But then again what would I know? I haven't kept hundreds of reptiles and have no idea what I'm talking about as a newb to this.


----------



## gillsy (Jan 2, 2007)

Most fish can survive out of water if they're gills remain wet, as O2 to CO2 exchange continues to happen on the moist area of gills.

However! The thing that kills most fish is gills are very fine fillamous objects which under the pressure of gravity and without the support of water can not stay erect therefor causing them to collapse and die.

Labryinth fish (gourami's) have a small lung type organ above one side of the gills that helps them breathe air in o2 defficient water. 

Siamese fighting fish (also gourami's) can actually drown, the majority of the SFF o2 supply is from a surface gulp of air which is processed by the organ. If it cant' reach the surface it WILL DROWN. (gourami's to but not as important)

The three lung fish that still exist are the Amercian, African and the Australian. The australian from memory is the most prehistoric and only have 1 lung. The other two have 2. (it could be ther other way around, however the african/american are similar the aust is different) and they can truely stay out of water if they remain moist. These are also true lungs not a imitation of a lung.

However there's my 2 cents.


----------



## gillsy (Jan 2, 2007)

Also I could pat all my african cichlids, and oscar at the surface of the water.

The barra cod and snowflake eel, would also come up for a rub - without humanising it I would say it would be similar to them in the wild coming up to a 'cleaner station' and the cleaner fish giving them a once over.


----------



## cris (Jan 2, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> bull sharks = TONES OF WASTE!... mate had one in a 6000ish indoor pond and could only keep it for a month or so NO2 got way outta hand.. ERM NOT THATS IT LEAGAL TO KEEP EM! SO DONT KEEP EM!



I wasnt actually expecting anyone to reply, but why is it illegal? I couldnt find in the fishing rules anywhere that says u cant take them. I cant get one until i have a spare pool/lake anyway, so i wont worry too much.


----------



## gillsy (Jan 2, 2007)

If NO2 got out of hand, its because the filtration wasn't sufficient not the fact that he had a shark.

black/white tip reef sharks are better.


----------



## -Peter (Jan 2, 2007)

What you mean fish dont like patting, why else would they be in pet shops, pet=pat. We pat our fishes all the time. I wish they had longer lives though. A month is a very short life span
Steve Irwin was minding his own business everytime some wild animal would come up to him and start hasseling him. The last time he was doing how to use flippers videos when he was attacked by killer stingrays. Everyone knows that stingrays are vicious and evil and only someone who cant even spell their own name in proper English would say otherwise. They should kick all the commie stingray lovers back to stingray loverland.


----------



## cris (Jan 2, 2007)

i couldnt agree more


----------



## Tatelina (Jan 3, 2007)

gillsy said:


> Most fish can survive out of water if they're gills remain wet, as O2 to CO2 exchange continues to happen on the moist area of gills.
> 
> However! The thing that kills most fish is gills are very fine fillamous objects which under the pressure of gravity and without the support of water can not stay erect therefor causing them to collapse and die.
> 
> ...



I think you should get 10 points for the most informative post in this thread.


----------



## slim6y (Jan 3, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> I think you should get 10 points for the most informative post in this thread.



I feel robbed - I had a link to wikipedia for giant gourami's... that was also informative (I think) 

Also I may have said this before - but Tats... wiked spider that keeps coming for me...

Also - don't be hard on yourself.... you said 'what do I know, I'm just a newb" type thing... Well - IMO newbs are sometimes better than experienced because they're the ones who most likely ask questions and get the best source of information... making it fresh and easy to discuss! I thought your point was incredibly valid - and I was too shy to write about how my spotted 'appears' to enjoy curling up in the small of my back.... Spooning for snakes. I don't put her there, I put her down and she just goes there by herself! I assume she likes the dark and the warmth. And for those anti-snake-handlers she only comes out now and then...


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 12, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Hey - true story... A couple of mates were fishing in their tinny and one accidentally hooked an electric ray - but he didn't know what it was... He grabbed the nylon (a reasonable conductor) and litterally threw the fish - which unfortunately landed on the tiny and produced several shocks before they finally got it off the boat...
> 
> He said it was worse than an electric fence and he ached for days!
> 
> There were plenty of them in lyttelton harbour where I used to live - they're quite cute... But I never touched one!


 
ROFL


----------



## MrBredli (Jan 12, 2007)

What a ridiculous question Sdaji. Next you'll be telling me that snakes like to be handled too! 

P.S. I only just found this thread, better late then never i suppose.


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 12, 2007)

AAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRR let this thread DIE , lol


but blind cave mullet's love to be erm held


----------



## Australis (Jan 12, 2007)

And dont forget Snakes and Fish Luuuurrve... to Cuddle..


----------

